# Any  Bankers here?



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

My son received a small inheritance, which we put into a new account with both he and I as signers.   I also have my own joint account along with my husband at the same bank.   My son has debt and is trying to negotiate with his creditors in order to satisfy the debt and close it..   My question, if his creditors go into his account, and over-draw it, can the bank take money out of MY and my husband's account.   The debt is NOT mine.. nor did I co-sign for any of it.


----------



## applecruncher (May 5, 2015)

A call to an attorney can answer the question.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 5, 2015)

I would think the bank could answer you.


----------



## Lon (May 5, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> My son received a small inheritance, which we put into a new account with both he and I as signers.   I also have my own joint account along with my husband at the same bank.   My son has debt and is trying to negotiate with his creditors in order to satisfy the debt and close it..   My question, if his creditors go into his account, and over-draw it, can the bank take money out of MY and my husband's account.   The debt is NOT mine.. nor did I co-sign for any of it.



I am not a banker or a lawyer but I think that your joint account with your husband is completely separate from any joint account that you have with your son and therefore not available to your son's creditors or for your son's bank overcharges.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2015)

I'd use a different bank just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Cole Slaw (May 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'd use a different bank just to be on the safe side.



+one


----------



## Butterfly (May 8, 2015)

I'd definitely consult an attorney.  Laws on this kind of stuff differ by state.


----------

